# Thumb drive not recognized by kernel

## damoncf

I am working on a fresh install and I plug in my thumb drive and get nothing in my dmesg |tail.  What do I need to install in the kernel to get my thumb drive working?

Damoncf

----------

## AllenJB

See the Gentoo USB Guide

----------

## damoncf

Now, when I try to mount it, I am getting 

```

wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or other error

```

my dmesg |tail

```

sd 2:0:0:0 [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0 [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write thought sdb:sdb1

sd 2:0:0:0 [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:0 Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

```

Damoncf

----------

## tarpman

You need to add the relevant codepages to your kernel, in this case CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437.

----------

## damoncf

 *tarpman wrote:*   

> You need to add the relevant codepages to your kernel, in this case CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437.

 

Any idea where that is in the kernel or how to do that?  I am still kind of new to building kernels from scratch.

Damoncf

----------

## NeddySeagoon

damoncf,

Go into the kernel configuration utility by doing 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

Press the  / key to enter search mode.

Try 437.

Providing you get a hit, it will tell you where the option(s) are and what they depend on.

If dependances are off, fix then first or the option you want may be hidden.

Select your codepage under NLS options as <M>, not as <*> or the rest of these instructions will not produce the desired result.

Exit the kernel config, saving your changes.

Now do 

```
make modules

make modules_install 
```

Your codepage is now ready for use. No reboot required.

Had you selected <*>, you would have had to do the whole kernel build process again, then reboot into your new kernel.

----------

## damoncf

Thanx in the years of using gentoo I never new I could search with menuconfig.

Damoncf

----------

